# The game test when to breed ?



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

So now that I know peanut is A bad mofo after tonight's game test how long till I breed him ? Haha























































Bernie's bite inhibition is out of this world


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Someone tell Bernie the min pins are vicious pitbull eating dogs before he gets hurt !!!! Lol good pics


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Haha that's a chiwawa by the way


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah that Chi is tearin Bernie up  Great pics David


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

those chis are vicious killers.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahaha, lil dogs rule! (almost) LOL Great pics...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think chiwawas rate the poorest in the att database lol my boy is good with people but he hates animals lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha get em Bernie lol


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

We had 2 chuiachuia's. And ironically at different periods in times, when the kids went to pet them and the dogs shredded the webbing between the thumb and index. First one we had ptr at 1yr after repeated HA incidents. 2yr later the second dog was 10mos. Identical scenario, bite hand same spot an HA. The vet got tore apart by second dog. Tina's mom has a 8yr chuiachuia and outside the family he is HA. 

I love peanuts coloring. I truly believe I was unlucky with the two we got. Met many chuiachuia's that were joy to be around. Unfortunately I didn't have the same outcome


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL love the pictures!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG look at the teeth on that little ankle biter. Poor Bernie.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Jimmy they are like any other dog. Toy dogs need extensive socialization and they are not the beat choice for a household with small children.


----------

